#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  ser isso problema

## robertopc95

pessoal to com problema de lentidao estava fazendo o teste na fibra.

isso é problema ????

----------


## inquiery

Testa em TCP.
Mas se o limite físico de trafego do enlace é por volta dos números que estão ali, é normal perder pacotes.

----------


## robertopc95

Isso é uma ligação entre duas rb com converso de fibra monomodulo. essa fibra tem 3km .
São duas rb, uma Ccr 1036 em uma ponta e a outra ccr1016 




> Testa em TCP.
> Mas se o limite físico de trafego do enlace é por volta dos números que estão ali, é normal perder pacotes.



Sent from my MotoE2 using UnderLinux mobile app

----------

